# Stock ROM reload issue



## LeoRex (Dec 1, 2012)

Having some issues... I couldn't load the 4.1.2 JB Update from Verizon on my rooted Stellar... So I tried to first 1) un-root then 2) flash back to the stock ROM then update. Option 1 didn't work, but Option 2 did.... stock rom, 1 small update, JB... worked like a charm. But once I got to JB, I couldn't re-root my phone. I figured that was because the method I used to root (RootDebugFS) didn't work in JB.

So I went to re-flash back to stock... figure I'll go back to stock, root it there, then try to update. I suspect the JB update failed due to all the mucking I did on it. But when I re-flashed (Odin 3.0.7), phone started up, I heard the two Verizon jingles, but the screen was dark (on, but dark) and it never finished booting. I tried to do the stock ROM and the stock recovery (with a reset)... still stuck.

Now, I noticed the splash screen with teh jingle (4G LTE) was different between 4.0 and 4.1, but I hope that this didn't have anything to do with it.

er... what's my prognosis and treatment?


----------



## LeoRex (Dec 1, 2012)

I forgot to mention that I CAN get into recovery and download mode (with a hard reset)... and connect with ADB...


----------



## LeoRex (Dec 1, 2012)

OMG!!! I fixed it... basically, thank you iamr00t! I went through one of his posts and he had a link to the stock boot image.. I loaded that up and all was well...

Phew...

I guess I was Borked.


----------



## ghost901 (Nov 24, 2012)

I had this issue aswell. Turns out I can't even flash twarp recovery on the stock image anymore, it keeps giving me that verizon unauthorized software screen.

If anyone can provide a fix I would appreciate it.


----------



## LeoRex (Dec 1, 2012)

Yeah... I ran into a whole new issue as a result. I loaded the stock boot image, now it boots. BUT.... the OTA minor ICS update LH2 I think.. that fails. So I can't even get past the stock image to even take a sniff at JB.

So farther down the rabbit hole I go. When I got to JB the first time, I should have just left well enough alone and wait for someone to put out a JB root method. But I got impatient and just HAD to go back to stock... now I might be stuck there for good.


----------



## ghost901 (Nov 24, 2012)

You must have a stock recovery for the update to succeed.


----------



## LeoRex (Dec 1, 2012)

Yeah... I thought I had burned the stock recovery to get it to boot again... Guessing it wasn't the RIGHT one. Though, it all worked out. I found a stock image that had the system, boot AND recovery images for VRALH2 (the ICS version VZW has on the Stellar before JB). I Odin'd those on without any fuss. I used the SuperSU version of the Root Debug FS to root.... OTA Rootkeeper to backup and hide root.... OTA'd to JB then fired up Rootkeeper to get root back.

Running JB, rooted, on my Stellar now... and learned a few things in the process!


----------



## ghost901 (Nov 24, 2012)

D you still have all the stock images including recovery, and boot.img? All of invisiblek's links seems to be broken.


----------



## ghost901 (Nov 24, 2012)

Can you explain exactly how you go it to update? I keep getting failures even after flashing all the original stock images. I don't see why it keeps failing as I had did the same exact procedure juster after the update.


----------



## ghost901 (Nov 24, 2012)

Turns out it was the modem that wasn't allowing me to update.

All updated and rooted with JB


----------



## LeoRex (Dec 1, 2012)

ghost901 said:


> All updated and rooted with JB


Awesome.... sorry I didn't get back to you sooner. Sounds like we ran into the same wall. Makes sense, the dev on this phone is so limited, we were probably dealing with the same files. After I flashed back to LG4 (which is the original 'stock' system rom for the phone I think) from JB.... it wouldn't boot until I also loaded on the stock recovery and boot images, but then I couldn't even update to VRALH2. I am guessing I probably ran into the same issue you caught... the modem.

I tracked down CI200_I200VRALH2_I200VZWLH2_842991_REV04_user_low_ship.tar.zip The MD5 in the zip is dated 10/4/2012. Since this was the version right before VZW bounced the phone to JB, so I figured if I at least got there, I'd be in better shape.

Turns out that, this was a one-stop shop, updating ALL the images on the phone (recovery, system, etc). Once I got that in there, I got up to JB without so much as a hiccup. I was even able to keep root (using OTA Rootkeeper). I am going to definitely keep that image handy... LH2 was the last Stellar ICS version before the jump to JB, so that's my new base.

So no, me, being a greenhorn, I'd LOVE to make a Odin'able or recovery loadable backup of my phone as it is RIGHT now... if I could do that, I'd make a backup, flash back to LH2 and re-upgrade to JB so I could make a stock JB image for the phone (which I have yet to find) as well as maybe trying to extract the ICS to JB update file as well... But I don't know how to do that yet.


----------



## ghost901 (Nov 24, 2012)

I was able to extract the first update.zip when I couldn't track down the problem of it not being able to update.

I believe its located in cache/ota (something like that). You have to download the update and then use a root explorer to copy the update.zip elsewhere.


----------

